# WordPress woes!!!



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Dunno if this is the best section for this post, but I couldn't find a better one (probably something to do with this forum being about Tshirts, not blogging software!). Blogging is of some relevance to some of the online storeowners here, so I hope this post is not completely inappropriate.

I have recently installed WP and started a blog. I am using the default Kubrick theme. I am having ENORMOUS problems trying to design my site. I have plenty of ideas, as usual - the problem is, I can't work out how to do the most BASIC things in WordPress (eg: insert a graphic into a post, or put an image in the sidebar, of even shift the default CSS feed link from the footer to the sidebar).

I have spent DAYS now poring over the tutes and blogs that give supposedly simple instructions on how to do just about anything in WP, but even those that are supposed to be directed at absolute beginners are virtually unintelligible to me! This is getting bloody frustrating and I just don't know where to go from here. There are no Idiots or Dummies Guides currently available (one is due to be published, apparently, in August), and I don't know anyone who is a techie. 

Lest you dismiss me as a technical retard (which would be excusable), I should point out that I have managed to work out to functional level FrontPage, quite difficult hard disk recording software (Cool Edit Pro), Photoshop and Illustrator (the last of which I thought was as hard as it gets until I encountered WP).

What the hell is blocking me? I feel like I have been suddenly rendered language deficient - something like being dropped into a foreign country where you don't understand a single word of the language or customs. Horrible, frustrating...in fact, HAAAALP!!! 

Interested to hear from other WP users on whether you think my current problems might be addressed by taking a crash course in HTML, CSS and/or PhP. I have gotten away with WYSIWYG programs until now (well, Illustrator excepted...but programming language is not a pre-requisite for learning that program). Pleeease, someone tell me they understand...?!


----------



## atypicalcarl (Jan 28, 2007)

You'll need a basic knowledge of PHP and a decent guide. I recommend the wordpress site itself.

It's been years since I set up a wordpress blog, but I remember taking it one step at a time and having few problems.

Start here: New To WordPress - Where to Start « WordPress Codex


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, that's depressing Carl - I've already been through the info you pointed to _ad nauseum_. I guess I AM a technical retard after all. I can't believe that all the people out there with WP blogs breezed through the initial design stages, though. 

Oh well, persist must I, and hope that a few things start clicking into place.


----------



## Useless (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, the default theme in WP is one of the worst to work with. I'd suggest sifting through the many, many available free themes and work with that instead. Using Themes « WordPress Codex Simply upload your chosen theme to wp_content/themes/ and select it under Presentation in the admin. You may find a theme that you won't even want to alter one bit. If you do, you will need to understand HTML and, as stated, basic PHP. A nice example of using different theme on WP is Josh Ellsworth's blog. Scroll to the very bottom and it will tell you which theme he's using.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Useless

That's actually very USEFUL advice. I was starting to reach that conclusion. I suppose I felt that I should be able to work on the default theme in the same way that I have worked on my websites, but I'm getting sick of getting nowhere. Finding a theme that is closer to what I want will probably cut down the time involved considerably. And it's gratifying to hear that I DO need a bit of programming language (it's hard to escape that conclusion, after reading the codex and other instructions for making various alterations to the default theme). Would rather not have to bother, but if that's what it takes...

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## The60s (Jan 29, 2007)

If you want to put an image in a post..you can upload it by scrolling down alittle after where you were writing your post. But do remember to change the alignment of the picture by clicking on the 'little green picture' icon at ur 'write post' panel to align it either to left right or center. This procedure usually works well when you wanna write something and have an image beside your post.

For adding other icons to your site..you should go to the 'Presentation' tab and then go to 'Theme Editor'. Through there click on 'Sidebar' and begin editing for your site's side columns...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have spent DAYS now poring over the tutes and blogs that give supposedly simple instructions on how to do just about anything in WP, but even those that are supposed to be directed at absolute beginners are virtually unintelligible to me!


Hi Ross, I've customized a few wordpress themes and it took me a while to figure out the step by step instructions as well.

If you check out the tutorials again and then stop at the step that is giving you trouble, then post a question here about that step, I (or someone else here) should be able to help you out.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot The60s and Rodney - I've stopped trying to modify the default theme for the time being, concentrating on getting a few quality blog posts written, but when I face up to that ol' Dashboard again, I'll be glad to know there is some help waiting if my technoduh phobia begins to get on top of me.

Cheers!


----------



## lim (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been using WP for quite some time and I'm quite a PHP retard too but IMHO the template system isn't that tough actually.

I only know how to use the basic Photoshop functions, the complicated ones confuse me.  

But if you got any questions, I don't mind helping.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice of you Lim - thanks a lot. I am currently concentrating on writing some quality blog posts, but still haven't even managed to upload a pic, so might well take up your offer soon. 

Cheers!


----------

